# 645ci in stock



## GabeHaim (Feb 18, 2004)

I have a customer who cancelled his 645ci and now we have it for immediate delivery...here are the specs

Black Sapphire
Black interior
Automatic
Sport
Premium Sound
Cold Weather

MSRP $75,295


----------



## robertl44 (Aug 3, 2004)

*645ci*



GabeHaim said:


> I have a customer who cancelled his 645ci and now we have it for immediate delivery...here are the specs
> 
> Black Sapphire
> Black interior
> ...


I am looking for one right now . Where are you located how do we do this? I am located in los angeles

robert landes 310 612 9261


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## GabeHaim (Feb 18, 2004)

I now have three 645's in stock...

Convertible:
6 speed
Mineral Silver/Beige
Heated Seats
Premium Sound

6 speed
Black/Chateau Red
Sport
Premium Sound
COld Weather
Park Distance

Coupe:
Black/Black
Sport
P. Sound
Cold Weather

call me
516.625.1616 (Gabriel Haim)
email: [email protected]


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Gabe ... what do you have in stock with a Steptronic ? My father wants one but he is not the type to order one, when he wants a car he wants it now ... I was goibng to call some of the other LI dealers tomorrow but if you have one in, let me know asap.

Also how the heck is Stanley ... I've purchased 2 330's from him ...


----------

